# BOYKIN 2010's SHEEP - PICTURES AND LAMBING DATES. UPDATE 9/5



## boykin2010 (Aug 19, 2012)

For those of you who remember this from last year this is my annual sheep thread I start. I like to keep photos of all of my sheep before breeding and during gestation in one place. It is also good to ask questions and keep track of lambing dates plus I thought most of you would find it fun to see all the photos. All of my photos are taken with my phone so sorry for the poor quality on some. Here is the thread I started from last year http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14407&p=1

As you can see we have added quite a few ewes to our herd here at EweCrazyFarms. It is going to be an adventurous lambing season for sure. We have our stock of commercial and purebred/registered katahdins doing nicely. To start off here is a picture of the stud ram we are borrowing from a breeder this year. He will be the sire to all of the lambs born. I will be turning him in with my ewes on Tuesday August 21st. 

Introducing NWT 357 "Maestro del Prado" (master of the field)       He is a purebred and registered "RR" ram from excellent lines. The picture does not do him justice. I hope he throws some lambs that is spotted like he is... 








My bottle baby ewe lamb from this year "Charlotte." Purebred and registered 
DOB: Feb 11 2012 
Bred:
Due: 






Charlotte's mother "Fern." Purebred and Registered 
DOB: Jan 26,2010
Bred:August 26th 2012
Due:January 20th 





Jackie. Purebred and Registered 
DOB: Feb 20, 2006
Bred: August 27th 
Due: Jan 21





Sawyer. Purebred and Registered 
DOB: May 1, 2006 
Bred: Sept 3
Due:Jan 28





NWT 7035. Purebred and Registered.  Born with a weird hair coat. Throws really nice normally haired lambs. I have no idea why her hair looks like it does... 
Born: May 6, 2007
Bred: 
Due: 





NWT 08005. 75% Katahdin. 
Born:Jan 11, 2008
Bred: Sept 6, 2012 
Due: Feb 2 2013







"Mama" Commercial Katahdin Ewe. 
Born: ?
Bred: August 23, 2012 
Due: Jan 17 






"No Name" Commercial Katahdin Ewe. Seen with her lamb from last year 
Born?
Bred:August 25, 2012
Due:Jan 19th 






Mocha: Commercial Katahdin Ewe. Seen with her lamb from last year 
Born:March 16,2011 
Bred: August 21, 2012
Due: January 15 





Java. Katahdin x Barbados. 50/50. Seen with her lamb from last year 
Born: March 19, 2011
Bred: September 5 
Due: Feb 1st 2013






Pebbles. Katahdin x Barbados 50/50 
Born: Feb 9, 2011
Bred:
Due:






Pebbles' Baby  
Born: 2/25/12
Bred:
Due:


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 19, 2012)

I almost forgot our fearless LGD Koda.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 19, 2012)

Bring it on! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

Added pictures of Pebbles and Pebbles' Lamb

Turning the ram out tomorrow


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 20, 2012)

We'll be lambing about the same time...we have Dorper/Kat mixes except for one that we are not sure of...she looks like and is the same colour as Pebbles.  Fellow we bought her from was not sure of her sire, but mother was Dorper...yet she looks more Kat and is taller than our Dorpers, has bigger ears, and much bigger udder than the rest of our sheep.  I've scoured the internet for hair sheep photos and didn't see any close to her...then came upon Pebbles and she could be her double.

She had a single first lambing, then twins this January...all lambs much woolier than the rest.   If you ever find out what mix Pebbles is I would be very interested!  She is our tallest and largest ewe, so I'm thinking she would be smaller if she had Barbado in her?

Our ram was put with the sheep two weeks ago...so we should be lambing around the same time.  

I'll be following your lambing thread!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 20, 2012)

I will be following this thread


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 20, 2012)

edited by bonbean to keep this thread boykin's thread


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 20, 2012)

Just realized that in my excitement that I might find out what mix one of my ewes was...I got carried away...I should not have posted a photo on YOUR lambing thread...how can I remove it so that this only has YOUR lamb photos once they arrive?

Sometimes I act before I think...sorry about that


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bon - I am not worried about you posting a picture. It doesn't bother me at all. I also can't tell you how to remove it if you decide to do so. I would try asking a mod. 

As far as pebbles, I will post a picture of what her mother looks like tonight. I sold her mother last year. Pebbles father was a purebred Barbados. Pebbles mom was a very wooly hair sheep. She looked like she could pass for a wool breed but then come summer she shed all that hair and looked normal. It is not exactly true to say she is a 50/50 cross because I do not know for sure. The man I bought her from had pure kat's and he also had some gulf coast native sheep. Pebbles mother could be a cross from the two of those and that would explain the wool. The person I bought her from did not really know what she was off the top of his head. I always just called her a Kat to match the rest of my ewes.... 

I will post a picture of her mother tonight for you to see

Thanks


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for giving me a break Boykin, and I would love to see that photo.  The lambs from our Jess are all larger than the Dorper/Kat lambs, even when she had twins...but very wolly.  They haven't shed off that well, but am keeping her ewe lamb and will give her a haircut when she is two...then she should shed off after that if it works like her Mother.  She is the only ewe we don't know about...bought her as a lamb because of her colour and ears and long neck and lovely face...I know that's no reason to choose a ewe...but...we did and except for the wolly lambs and her needing more hoof trimming than the rest, we have no regrets.

Your sheep are lovely and can't wait for photos of them as they progress in their pregnancies


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Turned the ram out this afternoon. He bred 2 ewes in the first hour. NWT 8005 and Mocha. He acted interested in NWT 7035 but did not breed her this afternoon. Maybe tomorrow.   
MID JANUARY LAMBS!!!


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bon - Here is a picture of Pebble's mother. In the picture is the lamb she had last year. I sold both of them as a pair earlier this year to make room for my purebred and registered sheep. Notice her hair coat how it is more wooly


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Boykin   She does look like my ewe, and all of her lambs have been wooly like that.  

Congratulations on beginning your breeding season!!!  And two ewes in one day???  Our ram is after one ewe for 2 days, then takes a few days off, picks the next one for 2 days, etc.  

Here's to a great lambing season this January!


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I was actually expecting more than that. I have been flushing the ewes so that they would get on the same heat cycle and the majority of the lambs will be born at one time. I am thrilled though and can't wait for lambs


----------



## Alice Acres (Aug 21, 2012)

I like your photos 
I had to look where you guys lived - as we are in MN and don't put our ram in until mid-November. Otherwise it's still below freezing here (and often sub-zero) and lambing goes pretty poorly. 

Good luck!


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 21, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> MID JANUARY LAMBS!!!


 boykin - our ram has just got busy this last day or two so January for us too - shiver - shiver


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 22, 2012)

We used to aim for January too. Seeing as I won't be the one here for the lambing all of the sudden they are aiming for April/may lambs


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 22, 2012)

In Cal., the ewes start to cycle in early/mid July, so we turn the rams in with them then.   Our lambs were born in Nov.-Dec. to lake advantage of the  winter rains ( it snows in the Sierra-Nevada mountains , and only very rarely on the Coast ranges and the Big Valley) bringing a flush of new green grass wich translates to an abundant milk production for the rapidly growing lambs. This gives the advantage of marketing early finished lambs straight out of the pastures bringing high $$$s at auction for the Easter Season.   :bun


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

Mama was bred today. I put a marker harness on the ram yesterday. Today mama had a green streak on her so that means that he breed her. This is my first time using a ram marker harness.


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Bossroo (Aug 24, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> Mama was bred today. I put a marker harness on the ram yesterday. Today mama had a green streak on her so that means that he breed her. This is my first time using a ram marker harness.


One "green streak "  doesn't mean anything other that the ram tried to mount the ewe... now when the whole back end turns green it is the time to start knitting booties.


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 24, 2012)

I said a streak but she is definitely bred.  Her whole back end is green. I guess streak wasnt the best word to use... 
Better start knitting booties.  Everyone hope I have to make multiple PINK booties...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll be following just for fun!  Beautiful sheep Boykin!


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 25, 2012)

No Name was bred today (August 25th) 
I want to see if she can continue her streak of only producing ewe lambs. She was one of only 2 ewes that produced a ewe lamb for me last year. Last year was definitely a ram year...


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fern was bred today. August 26


----------



## boykin2010 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jackie was bred today. August 27th


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sawyer was bred today Sept 3 

The last ewe to go is Java besides the yearlings Charlotte and Pebbles ewe lamb


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 5, 2012)

Java was bred today. That is the last of the adult ewes. I will probably put Charlotte and Pebbles Ewe Lamb in the pen with the ram last week in September or first in October. 

Hopefully all of the ewes took this first breeding but I am going to be watching to see if any of the ewes get re-marked. If they all took and are actually bred all of my ewes are going to be lambing within 2 weeks of each other!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine are all bred now too...watching to see if they cycle again and hoping they all took!  Quite a few of us on here expecting January lambs...we'll have to have a BYH online party when we're all up during the night with updates


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 6, 2012)

YES, we will need to do that. Or have a thread were everyone posts their lamb pictures...


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 6, 2012)

NWT 08005 was re-bred today. I updated the first page with her new bred and due date.


----------

